

Beer diet for spiritual clarity - mathattack
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/02/25/my-take-what-i-learned-from-my-46-day-beer-only-fast/?hpt=hp_c1

======
mistercow
It is interesting that people describe their state of mind when placed under
very stressful physical conditions as "clear". They go to great lengths to
_distort_ their perception of reality, and then extol the "clarity" with which
they understand the world.

In truth, this is no different from the perceptual alteration afforded by
psychotropic drugs, but then again, people ascribe "spiritual clarity" to
those experiences as well.

